# [SOLVED] ATI Radeon 3450 Graphics Driver XP



## DLGibson92 (Oct 10, 2008)

Afternoon all, 

I need a driver for my graphics card its an ATI Radeon 3450 for XP i installed XP on my vista machine because Vista drove me Bonkers all i need is the graphics driver and thats it. i searched on ATIs website but the driver i got says failed to initialise and then says its not compatible with my operating system so it must be the vista one that i keep downloading i have a dell 1537 i have had a look on the dell website but its only vista drivers on there plus i customised my laptop to get a better graphics if you need any more info i will be happy to help thanks in Advance


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: ATI Radeon 3450 Graphics Driver XP*

Hi,
Are you trying to install the catalyst software or just the Display Driver?
http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=xp/radeonxip-xp

Or this one:
http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/win/163216

You may need to modify the driver using this:
http://www.driverheaven.net/modtool.php
Bill


----------



## DLGibson92 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: ATI Radeon 3450 Graphics Driver XP*

i tried the catayst and the display driver didnt get anywhere says it fails to initialize same with the one from versiontracker.com and what do you meen by edit the driver ? can you change the code to work with XP or something ?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: ATI Radeon 3450 Graphics Driver XP*

Hi,
The Mobility Modifier will allow you to install the XP ATI driver when it errors during normal installation. 
It will modify the driver to install it on your Dell.

Let me know how you make out.


----------



## DLGibson92 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: ATI Radeon 3450 Graphics Driver XP*

YUP got it nice one thanks for the links mate really helped me out been looking for that driver for about 4 days now cant believe it was that easy cheers Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi:wave:,
Glad to heat you have it up and runningray:.
The link I provided *Mobility Modifier* from driverheaven is a great tool:
http://www.driverheaven.net/modtool.php
I just wished I thought of it.
Thank You "DriverHeaven"ray:

Thanks,
Bill:grin:


----------

